# Aggressive Melanochromis Johannii



## ltbetty (Oct 26, 2008)

I have an Electric Blue who all of a sudden is dominating the bottom half of a 29 gallon aquarium. All my africans are approximately 2". The electric blue is probably the largest (if I were able to weigh them). I know I will have to go to a larger setup at some point. At this point, The Electric Blue is becoming more aggressive going after the pair of Perlmutt's mostly, especially the one with the darker vertical stripes (I think the female) who is starting to lose some of her tail fin.

The setup has a nice large Texas Holy rock, a few silk plants and a plastic mountain...lots of hiding space but the electric blue has taken over most of the area around the rocks and caves.

Should I be worried? Any suggestions would be helpful.

Melanochromis Johannii
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (Lemon Jake) 
Pseudotropheus sp. (Yellow Tail Acei) 
2 Labrichromis sp. (Perlmutt) 
4 Zebra Danio (schooling fish) 
2 small chinese algae eaters


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish is simply too aggressive for the tank size. He is likely to kill tankmates if they are kept in their much longer.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I'd be very worried and get a bigger tank right away or the perlmutt will probably be killed soon (maybe even tonight). I think I'd remove the johanni tonight even if you have to put it in a bowl of water and trade it in to the LFS tomorrow or if they are closed for Thanksgiving, the next day. Johanni's can be really aggressive and in that size tank there is just not enough space to hide no matter how many rocks and caves you have. If you don't have an extra heater and or tank & you're house is pretty warm it should be fine in a bowl of water for a day and if it has to be 2 days you can change the water so it's fresh and has oxygen. Use some water from the tank for the bowl then if you have to change the water try to make it the same temp as the water in the bowl. Don't forget to dechlorinate.
This is just what I would do. It's up to you and maybe someone has a better idea but I sure don't know what it would be :lol: . Good luck.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, you should be worried, but worry while you're setting up a larger tank... :wink:

Acei grow to about 6 inches, give or take an inch or two. They require a 4 ft tank minimum.

Jacobfriebergi are one of the most aggressive peacocks, and most Melanochromis can be very aggressive, as you are seeing.

As for the perlmutts, these aren't pairing fish, and shouldn't be kept as such. They are harem breeders, meaning each male requires multiple females because of breeding aggression.

Stressed fish usually lead to sick fish, if not dead fish.


----------



## ltbetty (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice gang. I guess I already knew the answer (to move out the electric blue). I was just hoping someone would have another suggestion. I have another 30 gallon setup as a community tank which I've been wanting to switch over to an African tank. I guess now is as good a time as any while a watch for a larger tank. Thanks again.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

A 30G tank is too small for the majority of Malawi cichlids, as well.

You can move the johanni to the 30G by himself, and that might buy you some time to get a larger tank set up, but it's not a long term solution.

You need a 55G tank, minimum, and even then, you'll have to be careful as to what you stock in it. (No more than 3 species if you plan to breed...)


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> 29 gallon aquarium





> ...I have another 30 gallon setup


That 1 gallon will make all the difference :lol:

j/k


----------



## b_tenant (Apr 9, 2007)

I have my electric blue in a 55. He just wrecks everything else I put in there. Separate them for now. At least you won't lose any fish till you decide what to do.


----------



## ltbetty (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, thank you all for more advice. Unfortunately I don't have the money for a larger tank. (I'm watching for one on Craigslist but their usually very expensive). However, I think I have a little time as my africans are quite small still (a couple inches or almost 3" at most). For now, I've left the electric blue in the tank and removed a pseudotropeus sp. acei (who may have bloat or be carrying) and one of my labidochromis sp. perlmutts (whom the electric blue was targeting). I'm now left with the electric blue, a lemon jake and a perlmutt in the one tank and the pseudotropheus sp. acei and a perlmutt in the other tank. Mr. electric blue is still a big bully but the lemon jake holds his own. I'll probably move the other perlmutt to the other tank with his buddy (actually they're both females) and get another fish compatible with the melanochromis johannii electric blue. Any suggestions?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, the johanni is already telling you that you're running out of time. At 3 inches, most of these fish are sexually mature, or headed in that direction.

I would _not_ add anymore fish to this situation.

The problem is that stressed fish usually turn into sick fish, if not dead fish, and until you have adequate space for the species you're trying to keep, I would hold off. I think you'll have your hands full with what you've already got.

Overstocking helps to cut down on aggression, but when you don't have the space to overstock, it adds to aggression issues.

Depending on the dimensions of the 29G tank and the 30G tank, you might have other options that will work out long term, without having to be worried about a larger tank. None of the cichlids you have right now are appropriate for either size tank.


----------

